# CPT Code for biopsy of the Uterus



## mclifford (Mar 18, 2013)

I am having trouble finding the CPT code for a BX of the Uterus, any suggestions?


----------



## drsunitha (Mar 18, 2013)

Cpt - 58100


----------

